# Can we not have something like this? I'd buy 3 or 4 of them!



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

View attachment 4423


I've spent the morning coming up with this initial draft picture.

basically its a coffee vacuum container. I have so many beans around at the moment - i just think it would be a good way of maybe the forum making a bit of extra money? I am guessing people would buy them for 4 or 5 quid each?

i guess it depends on how much we can get them made for.

Perhaps we could have some initial indications of numbers?

*ORDER LIST*

Noah&theBean - 3 or 4 units.

Burnzy - 2 units


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drop glen a pm as well please so he can catch this thread .

Nice idea BTW


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> View attachment 7611
> 
> 
> I've spent the morning coming up with this initial draft picture.


Really?

13 char


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread spotted


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

my photoshopping and paint skills aren't great to be honest.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great idea. I've a Coffee Compass branded CoffeeVac and use it all the time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Quotes have been requested

However, even trade prices are likely to be above £5 per unit unbranded

A cost will be stated once the quotes have been received


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Let us know then Glenn

I did have a look to see if I could find them anyway - but had no luck whatsoever!

Maybe someone else will know of somewhere we can get them cheapish


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been in touch with the importer/distributor - that's about as far up the foodchain as you can go


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

ORDER LIST

Noah&theBean - 3 or 4 units.

Burnzy - 2 units

centaursailing - 2 units


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> I did have a look to see if I could find them anyway - but had no luck whatsoever!
> 
> Maybe someone else will know of somewhere we can get them cheapish


They're £8.40 from Coffee Compass for a one branded with their logo. DSOL members got one when they supplied the coffee a few months back so there's a few members on here that have them


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have three CC branded ones. They're very good but I don't think that I need any more - that said, I'd probably buy one to support the forum if the price was right.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

They would also probably make a better forum giveaway prize than the Keepcups as well, I think members would get far more use out of them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We still have a number of KeepCups for sale and to give away as prizes. Until these are nearly gone we will not be able to stock alternatives. However we are always looking for the next giveaway items.

KeepCups are useful for those who commute. I am seeing an increasing number on my bus and trains each morning.

Here is a real testimonial from a forum member who uses their KeepCup

"i love my cfuk keepcup.... just the right size for a flat white on the go and it also fits nicely under my portafilter if im making my own before i leave the house. the baristas also take you a little more seriously when you give them this cup for a takeaway drink! (my local coffee shop gives a nice discount to if you use your own cup). so much nicer to drink out of than paper takeaway cups too. if your in 2 minds about these - support this great forum and just buy it. youll love it... promise!"


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I assume that there's no point in adding names to a list just yet. I'm on the verge of getting another one or two from coffee compass but would hang on if I thought a group buy was heading our way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Should know by Monday


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I might be interested


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

oop north said:


> I might be interested


Ditto. Sounds like a great idea if it comes off.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be up for some of these


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Glenn is going to promote me to head of business development guys ;-)

all based on my amazing photoshop skills


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Noah&theBean said:


> Glenn is going to promote me to head of business development guys ;-)


ummmm.......







NO


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Could we maybe get like 6oz cups with the bean union jack on it .??sets of 6 buy 120 or so ?? Count me in for 6 if we can


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I spoke to the distributor today and am now awaiting a written quote. Will update ASAP


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Glenn - I'll keep my eyes open for the update.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Still awaiting pricing - will keep you posted the minute I receive the quote

The branding options are delaying things


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

what's 'appening then?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Glenn is going to promote me to head of business development guys ;-)





Glenn said:


> ummmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Noah&theBean said:


> all based on my amazing photoshop skills


Amazing isn't the exact word I'd use...

Actually skill isn't the word either...

Maybe you are an ideas man!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

i hope you are not taking the piss because i have all sorts of ideas planned for Glenn

Just look at this Tamper

View attachment 4503


I would buy two of three of those if we got them made.

I've even customised them so you have a choice of the logo on top OR on the side.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> i hope you are not taking the piss because i have all sorts of ideas planned for Glenn
> 
> Just look at this Tamper
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> i hope you are not taking the piss because i have all sorts of ideas planned for Glenn
> 
> Just look at this Tamper
> 
> ...


Taking the piss!! How could you think that?

You are truly an inspiration..... No Really!!... Honest....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

I know you think its funny.

BUT the ideas are all here and they are all good ones.

The only other one I have at the moment is for a skin tight t-shirt.

Ronaldo wears them a lot and the girls love them. I think they will be a big hit - plus these ones have the low front.

First Draft

View attachment 4505


Second Draft

View attachment 4506


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I dont know if your being serious or not!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He can't be serious. Shirley.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe he is, but don't call him Shirley!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Crazy thing is I think he is being serious


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Judging by some of the photos i have seen on here of members, i dont really think such tight t-shirts are a great idea!

Leave them to Ronaldo.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

epicfacepalm by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Noah, you made my day.









Love the T-shirt. The possibilities are indeed endless. Speedo anyone?

This forum shall never again have funding problems.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

The amount of old farts round here I would of thought sandals more appropriate ...... lol


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Titch said:


> The amount of old farts round here I would of thought sandals more appropriate ...... lol


Sandals and socks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't want to show off but i do have some more designs and ideas.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Please do show them...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm currently Photoshopping the pictures, and trying to resolve some pixel issues.

Hold on, will post them as soon as i can.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ms Paint should be sufficient for your standard


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

To be fair - The pictures are slightly below professional standard.

BUT still at least 3 of you have emailed me directly about placing orders for the t-shirts and the tampers.

I am as optimistic as ever. I'm currently working on the lighting for the new pictures.

Stay tuned.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

3 people from this forum have mailed you about the t-shirts and tampers??


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> BUT still at least 3 of you have emailed me directly about placing orders for the t-shirts and the tampers.


No, I just want three of each. I thought I had to send a separate email for each order.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> To be fair - The pictures are slightly below professional standard.
> 
> BUT still at least 3 of you have emailed me directly about placing orders for the t-shirts and the tampers.
> 
> ...


Slightly below professional standard !!! my 10 year old nephew could do better than that with image editing software 3 years ago, so more like below primary school standard. By the way what medication are you on as I'm sure that would sell a lot better than your ideas to some members of the forum.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I reckon its boots in disguise, trolling us... He has been very quite the last couple of days, he claims he is on holiday!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I reckon its boots in disguise, trolling us... He has been very quite the last couple of days, he claims he is on holiday!


Well he does have what appears to an ark that he has beans delivered into when he is at work.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Chasing up revised prices for the storage containers as the first lot were too expensive...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why don't you ask coffee compass where they get them done. They retail than at £8 odd on their website


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have gone to the UK distributor, trying to cut out as many middle-men as possible. They happen to be the same people who Coffee Compass use.

What I need to avoid is creating a loss situation.

Some roasters sell these at less than cost and can write off the costs as marketing. This is not a scenario we have the luxury of taking advantage of.


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I must be one of the old farts that was mentioned earlier, as I find that I have a curious interest in the forum sandals and socks. Obviously they would be worn as a set, with an appropriate sock suspender. I would also be available to model the said items, for any necessary forum advertising or promotions.

I too would be interested in a couple of the containers if they materialise, thanks.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coldplayer said:


> I think I must be one of the old farts that was mentioned earlier, as I find that I have a curious interest in the forum sandals and socks. Obviously they would be worn as a set, with an appropriate sock suspender. I would also be available to model the said items, for any necessary forum advertising or promotions.
> 
> I too would be interested in a couple of the containers if they materialise, thanks.


I think I would prefer that you be paid *NOT* to!!!


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Drewster said:


> I think I would prefer that you be paid *NOT* to!!!


Where you are going wrong is that you are just imagining me in the forum sandal/sock set. Now imagine that racy little combo, matched to a lime green coffee forum mankini! You would pay to see that right?? Go on, admit it.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coldplayer said:


> Where you are going wrong is that you are just imagining me in the forum sandal/sock set. Now imagine that racy little combo, matched to a lime green coffee forum mankini! You would pay to see that right?? Go on, admit it.


You do sell it well but........







:exit:


----------

